# MAC-Adresse doppelt vorhanden



## voelzi (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Wir setzen ein Windows 2000-Serversystem mit Windows-Clients ein. Einer dieser Clients hatte sich in den letzten Tagen verabschiedet. Nachdem ich den Client repariert hatte, habe ich das Image eines anderen vergleichbaren Clients aufgespielt. Der Hostname und die IP-Adresse habe ich entsprechend geändert.

Nach dem ich mir jetzt mit ipconfig /all die Konfiguration angesehen hatte, fiel mir auf, dass die Netzwerkkarten der beiden Clients auf einmal die gleiche MAC-Adresse haben. Dies führt bei unserem Server natürlich zu großen Verwirrungen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (Kommando, Tool etc.) mit der ich die MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkkarten ändern kann?

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## Sinac (17. Mai 2006)

Generell sind MAC Adressen weltweit einzigartig, aber du kannst die "physikalische" Adresse einer Netzwerkkarte fälschen. Schau mal in der Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarte, da kann man das einstellen.


----------



## gorim (17. Mai 2006)

Das mit einzigartig hatte ich auch immer geglaubt. Bis ich bei vier nagelneuen Rechnern feststellte, daß alle die gleiche MAC-Adresse hatten. War wohl ein Produktionsfehler. Ich hatte es relativ einfach, weil alle in einem Zimmer standen und von Anfang an ging bei den vier Usern das Netzwerk nicht richtig. Heute finde ich es witzig 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Sinac (18. Mai 2006)

Ja, es gibt Einzelfälle in denen sowas vorgekommen ist. Aber grundsätzlich sollten sie einmalig sein. Es werden ja zum Teil auch Lizenzen etc. an MAC Adressen gebunden, was aber aufgrund solcher Probleme und der Tatsache dann man die MAC Adresse ändern kann nicht soo sinnvoll ist


----------

